# mk2 8v to mk2 16v Knock Sensor question



## jcallies (Nov 13, 2008)

I transplanted a 1.8 16v from an 87 GTI into an 86 GTI and am confused about where to plug in the knock sensor. The 86 had the knock sensor attached to a separate harness that runs behind the engine. The 16v engine harness has a connection specifically for the knock sensor. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The location on the 16v wiring harness

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The location on the firewall of the 8v car.
When switching to the 16v harness all of the connectors matched up (same color wire going to same color wire) so I cant understand what is going on or which connection I should use.
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## jcallies (Nov 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## jcallies (Nov 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: mk2 8v to mk2 16v Knock Sensor question (jcallies)*

I think that connector on the firewall is not the knock sensor, it is the heater wires for the O2 sensor. I think your 86 8V GTI may have been CIS without a knock sensor??


----------



## jcallies (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, figured it out


----------



## Axles of Evil (Oct 13, 2010)

Can you tell me how you figured it out please? I am about to make a similar transplant, and this is the final known unknown for me right now.

Leif
Houston, TX


----------

